# Passer de pop à imap pour adresse free



## defr (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je réceptionne mes mails de mon adresse Free sur MAIL de mon Imac, de mon MacBook et de mon Iphone, mais tout cela est en POP. Ce qui fait qu'il n'y a aucune synchronisation et que je dois donc à chaque fois gérer trois boites.

Je souhaiterais donc passer de POP à IMAP mais je ne sais pas comment faire car dans "préférences" de MAIL, le "type de compte" est noté "POP" et je ne vois pas la possibilité de changer cela.

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution, svp ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (26 Février 2011)

Crée un nouveau compte en IMAP et supprime l'ancien en POP.


----------



## aleske (19 Novembre 2011)

ça se fair sur ton compte chez free, mais je ne sais plus comment !


----------

